# 2018 new/revised cpt code list



## mkndevh@msn.com (Oct 31, 2017)

Does anyone have a link or list to the new/deletions/revisions 2018 CPT codes (appendix b)? TIA!!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 31, 2017)

CPT is copyrighted by the AMA, so there won't be any published lists that I am aware of.  The new CPT books are out, however, and the list is there.


----------



## suemt (Dec 29, 2017)

I usually put together an Excel list and share it, but haven't gotten around to it yet.  It's pretty quick to put together.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Dec 29, 2017)

CPT codes and descriptors are copyright the American Medical Association.

Here is a list of the changes by CPT code only.

Change	Code	        Date
Added	0001U	1/1/2018
Added	0002U	1/1/2018
Added	0003U	1/1/2018
Added	0004U	1/1/2018
Added	0005U	1/1/2018
Added	0006U	1/1/2018
Added	0007U	1/1/2018
Added	0008U	1/1/2018
Added	0009U	1/1/2018
Added	0010U	1/1/2018
Added	0011U	1/1/2018
Added	0012U	1/1/2018
Added	0013U	1/1/2018
Added	0014U	1/1/2018
Added	0015U	1/1/2018
Added	0016U	1/1/2018
Added	0017U	1/1/2018
Added	00731	1/1/2018
Added	00732	1/1/2018
Added	00811	1/1/2018
Added	00812	1/1/2018
Added	00813	1/1/2018
Added	01180	1/1/2018
Added	0464T	1/1/2018
Added	0465T	1/1/2018
Added	0466T	1/1/2018
Added	0467T	1/1/2018
Added	0468T	1/1/2018
Added	0469T	1/1/2018
Added	0470T	1/1/2018
Added	0471T	1/1/2018
Added	0472T	1/1/2018
Added	0473T	1/1/2018
Added	0474T	1/1/2018
Added	0475T	1/1/2018
Added	0476T	1/1/2018
Added	0477T	1/1/2018
Added	0478T	1/1/2018
Added	0479T	1/1/2018
Added	0480T	1/1/2018
Added	0481T	1/1/2018
Added	0482T	1/1/2018
Added	0483T	1/1/2018
Added	0484T	1/1/2018
Added	0485T	1/1/2018
Added	0486T	1/1/2018
Added	0487T	1/1/2018
Added	0488T	1/1/2018
Added	0489T	1/1/2018
Added	0490T	1/1/2018
Added	0491T	1/1/2018
Added	0492T	1/1/2018
Added	0493T	1/1/2018
Added	0494T	1/1/2018
Added	0495T	1/1/2018
Added	0496T	1/1/2018
Added	0497T	1/1/2018
Added	0498T	1/1/2018
Added	0499T	1/1/2018
Added	0500T	1/1/2018
Added	0501T	1/1/2018
Added	0502T	1/1/2018
Added	0503T	1/1/2018
Added	0504T	1/1/2018
Added	15730	1/1/2018
Added	15732	1/1/2018
Added	15733	1/1/2018
Added	19294	1/1/2018
Added	20939	1/1/2018
Added	31241	1/1/2018
Added	31253	1/1/2018
Added	31257	1/1/2018
Added	31259	1/1/2018
Added	31298	1/1/2018
Added	32994	1/1/2018
Added	33927	1/1/2018
Added	33928	1/1/2018
Added	33929	1/1/2018
Added	34701	1/1/2018
Added	34702	1/1/2018
Added	34703	1/1/2018
Added	34704	1/1/2018
Added	34705	1/1/2018
Added	34706	1/1/2018
Added	34707	1/1/2018
Added	34708	1/1/2018
Added	34709	1/1/2018
Added	34710	1/1/2018
Added	34711	1/1/2018
Added	34712	1/1/2018
Added	34713	1/1/2018
Added	34715	1/1/2018
Added	34715	1/1/2018
Added	36465	1/1/2018
Added	36466	1/1/2018
Added	36482	1/1/2018
Added	36483	1/1/2018
Added	38222	1/1/2018
Added	38573	1/1/2018
Added	43286	1/1/2018
Added	43287	1/1/2018
Added	43288	1/1/2018
Added	55874	1/1/2018
Added	58575	1/1/2018
Added	64912	1/1/2018
Added	64913	1/1/2018
Added	71045	1/1/2018
Added	71046	1/1/2018
Added	71047	1/1/2018
Added	71048	1/1/2018
Added	74018	1/1/2018
Added	74019	1/1/2018
Added	74021	1/1/2018
Added	81105	1/1/2018
Added	81105	1/1/2018
Added	81106	1/1/2018
Added	81106	1/1/2018
Added	81107	1/1/2018
Added	81107	1/1/2018
Added	81108	1/1/2018
Added	81108	1/1/2018
Added	81109	1/1/2018
Added	81109	1/1/2018
Added	81110	1/1/2018
Added	81110	1/1/2018
Added	81111	1/1/2018
Added	81111	1/1/2018
Added	81112	1/1/2018
Added	81112	1/1/2018
Added	81120	1/1/2018
Added	81120	1/1/2018
Added	81121	1/1/2018
Added	81121	1/1/2018
Added	81175	1/1/2018
Added	81176	1/1/2018
Added	81176	1/1/2018
Added	81230	1/1/2018
Added	81230	1/1/2018
Added	81231	1/1/2018
Added	81231	1/1/2018
Added	81232	1/1/2018
Added	81232	1/1/2018
Added	81238	1/1/2018
Added	81238	1/1/2018
Added	81247	1/1/2018
Added	81248	1/1/2018
Added	81249	1/1/2018
Added	81258	1/1/2018
Added	81259	1/1/2018
Added	81259	1/1/2018
Added	81269	1/1/2018
Added	81269	1/1/2018
Added	81283	1/1/2018
Added	81283	1/1/2018
Added	81328	1/1/2018
Added	81334	1/1/2018
Added	81334	1/1/2018
Added	81335	1/1/2018
Added	81346	1/1/2018
Added	81361	1/1/2018
Added	81362	1/1/2018
Added	81363	1/1/2018
Added	81364	1/1/2018
Added	81488	1/1/2018
Added	81520	1/1/2018
Added	81521	1/1/2018
Added	81541	1/1/2018
Added	81551	1/1/2018
Added	86008	1/1/2018
Added	86794	1/1/2018
Added	87634	1/1/2018
Added	87662	1/1/2018
Added	90651	1/1/2018
Added	90682	1/1/2018
Added	90750	1/1/2018
Added	90756	1/1/2018
Added	93792	1/1/2018
Added	93793	1/1/2018
Added	94617	1/1/2018
Added	94618	1/1/2018
Added	95249	1/1/2018
Added	96573	1/1/2018
Added	96574	1/1/2018
Added	97127	1/1/2018
Added	97763	1/1/2018
Added	99483	1/1/2018
Added	99484	1/1/2018
Added	99492	1/1/2018
Added	99493	1/1/2018
Added	99494	1/1/2018
Added	99494	1/1/2018
Deleted	0052T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0053T	12/31/2017
Deleted	00740	12/31/2017
Deleted	00810	12/31/2017
Deleted	01190	12/31/2017
Deleted	01682	12/31/2017
Deleted	0178T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0179T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0180T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0293T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0294T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0299T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0300T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0301T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0302T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0303T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0304T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0305T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0306T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0307T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0309T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0310T	12/31/2017
Deleted	0438T	12/31/2017
Deleted	29582	12/31/2017
Deleted	29583	12/31/2017
Deleted	31320	12/31/2017
Deleted	34800	12/31/2017
Deleted	34802	12/31/2017
Deleted	34803	12/31/2017
Deleted	34804	12/31/2017
Deleted	34805	12/31/2017
Deleted	34806	12/31/2017
Deleted	34826	12/31/2017
Deleted	36120	12/31/2017
Deleted	36515	12/31/2017
deleted	69820	12/31/2017
deleted	69840	12/31/2017
Deleted	71010	12/31/2017
Deleted	71015	12/31/2017
Deleted	71020	12/31/2017
Deleted	71020	12/31/2017
Deleted	71021	12/31/2017
Deleted	71022	12/31/2017
Deleted	71023	12/31/2017
Deleted	71030	12/31/2017
Deleted	71035	12/31/2017
Deleted	74000	12/31/2017
Deleted	74010	12/31/2017
Deleted	75952	12/31/2017
Deleted	75953	12/31/2017
Deleted	75954	12/31/2017
Deleted	78190	12/31/2017
Deleted	83499	12/31/2017
Deleted	84061	12/31/2017
Deleted	86185	12/31/2017
Deleted	86243	12/31/2017
Deleted	86378	12/31/2017
Deleted	86729	12/31/2017
Deleted	86822	12/31/2017
Deleted	87277	12/31/2017
Deleted	87470	12/31/2017
Deleted	87477	12/31/2017
Deleted	87515	12/31/2017
Deleted	88154	12/31/2017
Deleted	94620	12/31/2017
Deleted	99364	12/31/2017
Revised	0254T	1/1/2018
Revised	0255T	1/1/2018
Revised	0333T	1/1/2018
Revised	0340T	1/1/2018
Revised	17250	1/1/2018
Revised	31254	1/1/2018
Revised	31255	1/1/2018
Revised	31276	1/1/2018
Revised	31645	1/1/2018
Revised	31646	1/1/2018
Revised	32998	1/1/2018
Revised	34812	1/1/2018
Revised	34825	1/1/2018
Revised	34833	1/1/2018
Revised	34834	1/1/2018
Revised	34900	1/1/2018
Revised	36140	1/1/2018
Revised	36468	1/1/2018
Revised	36470	1/1/2018
Revised	36471	1/1/2018
Revised	36516	1/1/2018
Revised	36908	1/1/2018
Revised	38220	1/1/2018
Revised	38221	1/1/2018
Revised	43112	1/1/2018
Revised	55450	1/1/2018
Revised	57240	1/1/2018
Revised	57260	1/1/2018
Revised	64550	1/1/2018
Revised	75658	1/1/2018
Revised	76000	1/1/2018
Revised	76881	1/1/2018
Revised	76882	1/1/2018
Revised	77422	1/1/2018
Revised	80305	1/1/2018
Revised	80306	1/1/2018
Revised	80307	1/1/2018
Revised	81257	1/1/2018
Revised	81400	1/1/2018
Revised	81401	1/1/2018
Revised	81403	1/1/2018
Revised	81404	1/1/2018
Revised	81405	1/1/2018
Revised	81406	1/1/2018
Revised	81432	1/1/2018
Revised	81439	1/1/2018
Revised	82042	1/1/2018
Revised	82043	1/1/2018
Revised	82044	1/1/2018
Revised	86003	1/1/2018
Revised	86005	1/1/2018
Revised	90587	1/1/2018
Revised	90620	1/1/2018
Revised	90621	1/1/2018
Revised	93982	1/1/2018
Revised	94621	1/1/2018
Revised	95250	1/1/2018
Revised	95251	1/1/2018
Revised	95930	1/1/2018
Revised	96567	1/1/2018
Revised	97532	1/1/2018
Revised	97760	1/1/2018
Revised	97761	1/1/2018
Revised	97762	1/1/2018
Revised	99217	1/1/2018
Revised	99218	1/1/2018
Revised	99219	1/1/2018
Revised	99220	1/1/2018
Revised	99363	1/1/2018


----------

